# FREE Dog ramp/ home now found for it



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I have a ramp that I made for our dog who has since died. She weighed about 22kg but our grand daughter used to use it so will take a lot more. It is covered with non slip rubber mesh matting.

Free to anybody that wants to collect it.( to big to post.). Whitstable Kent

It will fit accross the garage of motorhome and a fit into the hab door. we have a twin floor set up and she could walk up into the van okay.

Not very heavy.

Andy


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Can I have it for Coco Andy if no-one else wants it? He is over 22kg (as John will verify!) with very advanced arthritis of his back legs. I have ramps around the house and garden for him. One more would be a great help as we wouldn't have to keep moving them around to get him in and out of the garden.

Collection wouldn't be a problem as we are just down the road from you as you know.

He won't want it for very long as the Vet says he is in the twilight of his years, 13 years 6 months, which he says is old for a chocolate labrador.

Just wonder if anyone reading this knows of one that is older?


----------



## mota-oma (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi Invicta,

We lost our Chocolate Lab (Toffee) when she was 16 yrs 11 mths. This was nearly 2 years ago now, but still miss her dreadfully. We also had ramps for her in her twilight years, as, like coco it was her back legs she had trouble with. 

We have had 4 labs and they have all been about 16 yrs when they went to the 'Rainbow Bridge'...... So hopefully you will continue to enjoy coco for a good while yet.

Mary


----------

